# STEAM successes - Please Share!



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

I find that we can jump on bandwagons - however - I would love to know who have done these and have had great success......

I truly belive this is the key to great lengths in Natural hair - and possibly benefical to our relaxed sistas...........

Please weigh in!!!!!

I am tracking my progress with this method for the next 6 months..........

Any natural ladies for a CHALLENGE?????:swordfigh

My hair was still so yummy after 4 days - BLING BLING!!!! 
http://public.fotki.com/samanthajon...march-2008---coconu/samshairendofmarch17.html


So - I am gonna work it girls - Curly or Straight........

HUGS!!!!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

Before I started Kanye's New workout plan I had to....Oops sorry wrong testimonial
 My style lasts much longer, I get a lot less shrinkage and it's a lot more moisturize. I can really see a difference. My hair feels softer and more manageable. I use my fabric/clothes steamer.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in - full steam ahead!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Apr 9, 2008)

We do need a challenge. Im in too


----------



## issidoll (Apr 9, 2008)

SJ you know I'm a believer. 
I am using steam treatments to transition more smoothly. 
My NG loves it and is so soft and moisturised. 
Can't get enough :sandm: of that steam girl!!!


O.T: 4 months since my last relaxer woohoo!!!!


----------



## lovinmylocs (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in for the challenge. I have never steamed so I have no success stories to share but I love a bandwagon so bring it on.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 9, 2008)

Can you please make this an offical challenge? I did a BC Christmas and I've had 4 inches of new growth since then. I want to do what ever I can to retain my length and the health of my hair. 

Please post the steaming instructions or the link to the instructions and count me into the challenge!!!  

A couple of questions, I think I read that we should only steam once per month?  Would once per week be too often?

What type of conditioners are you all that are having good success using?

Different steaming techniques?

Please ladies, give up the goods !


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Apr 9, 2008)

I had one steam treatment in life, and I had the glossiest, juiciest bounciest curls ever.....I'd love to have that on a regular basis too...

now that I'm transitioning, I'd like to start steaming again, but have no idea where to get an at home steamer (the one treatment I had was in a salon)


where did you get yours...

and I'd be up for a challenge if I was able to find one.


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 9, 2008)

*I think steaming is great for our hair.  Our hair arose in a climate that was much more humid than this dry place I find myself in now.  Ever notice how black people have to lotion their skin or it gets ashy and dry? A good friend of the family was telling me how when she first moved from the Caribbean to Canada she literally felt her skin dry and tighten up. Black skin loses moisture faster than white skin. It's also more sensitive to SLS (check the back of your shampoo bottle).  Our hair is similar.  It was adapted for a more humid environment.  Our hair is naturally dry, not because dry is necessarily great, but because the moisture was coming from external sources. *

*Until I can follow the humidty back "home", I'll be steaming my hair to sucess.  I'm wearing a shrunken fro right now.  I'll be steaming either tomorrow or Friday after the gym *

*Lys*


----------



## 25Nona (Apr 9, 2008)

I've given my testimony on one of the other threads', and I am so lovin how my hair is doing, and I'm going to definitely continue to do them on a regular basis.  If this does become a challenge please count me in.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

You ladies are the BOMBITY............OK - Let me get things all together........

It is comin'................


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 9, 2008)

How are you ladies that don't own steamers doing your steaming treatments?


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 9, 2008)

ajoyfuljoy said:


> How are you ladies that don't own steamers doing your steaming treatments?



*I'm doing mine at the gym in the steam room.  I'll buy a steamer sometime in the summer.

Lys*


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 9, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I'm doing mine at the gym in the steam room. I'll buy a steamer sometime in the summer.*
> 
> *Lys*


 

Keep in mind the Chlorine Content of Steam rooms! Be careful!
The Chlorine will soak right into your hair too!


----------



## iaec06 (Apr 9, 2008)

my regular dominicans use these . love them . it only takes 5 mins for my head to be pouring sweat .


----------



## oooop2 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sam..After the steam and then seal w/oils, what do you do with your hair (Twist/braid/ponytail).

Thanks


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 9, 2008)

samanthajones67 said:


> Keep in mind the Chlorine Content of Steam rooms! Be careful!
> The Chlorine will soak right into your hair too!


 

*It's okay. I have a "swimmers shampoo" from Aubrey's Organics.  I use it after swimming in chlorine or salt water and my hair has been fine.  I'll just add it to my wash day after the steam.*

*I'm holding off on getting the steam now because I'm moving in just over a month.  I don't want to move more things than I have to.*

*Lys*


----------



## yodie (Apr 9, 2008)

Count me in.  I'm getting ready to order a steamer. 

Anyone have a tabletop steamer that you absolutely love?


----------



## shocol (Apr 10, 2008)

If you do a challenge, count me in.  My hair loves steaming.  I'm only going to detangle my hair after a steam treatment from now on.  I lose less than half the hair I normally do.  And I don't have so many knots and tangles during the week.


----------



## Dayjoy (Apr 10, 2008)

yodie said:


> Count me in.  I'm getting ready to order a steamer.
> 
> Anyone have a tabletop steamer that you absolutely love?


Yes!!  Please tell about the tabletops!


----------



## SunnyDelight (Apr 10, 2008)

I've done the steam treatment while in braids and my NG felt awesome.

I've taken the braids down and have a question now -

I'm doing the towel method - don't have a steamer YET  - but I want to know, when the first towel comes out of the microwave, it is too hot to go directly on the hair?  I loved the heat/steam while in braids but I'm just concerened about that heat on my own hair?  TIA


----------



## Qetesh (Apr 10, 2008)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I had one steam treatment in life, and I had the glossiest, juiciest bounciest curls ever.....I'd love to have that on a regular basis too...
> 
> now that I'm transitioning, I'd like to start steaming again, but have no idea where to get an at home steamer (the one treatment I had was in a salon)
> 
> ...



 totally off topic but OMG those babies are sooooooo adorable (makes me want one but i know i aint ready heheheh) 

i need to learn more about steaming


----------



## AfroKink (Apr 10, 2008)

Dayjoy said:


> Yes!! Please tell about the tabletops!


 
*Yah, I'm looking for reviews of this one:*
*




*

*Does anyone have this one?*

*Lys*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 10, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I've done the steam treatment while in braids and my NG felt awesome.
> 
> I've taken the braids down and have a question now -
> 
> I'm doing the towel method - don't have a steamer YET  - but I want to know, when the first towel comes out of the microwave, it is too hot to go directly on the hair? I loved the heat/steam while in braids but I'm just concerened about that heat on my own hair? TIA


 

You should be ok - once you get it on your head.............

Just be careful!


----------



## spoogeywoogey (Apr 11, 2008)

I steam my hair every month when i go to the hairdresser. For the past few months started covering my hair with a net and not a plastic cap. Makes a big difference to me in how my hair feels afterwards. 
  What does this challenge consist of? Also why can't a person steam her hair more than once per month?


----------



## michaela (Apr 30, 2008)

for those who are not using steamers how are you steaming and what does it really benefit?
And how many times do u Steam?


----------



## jrae (Apr 30, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> for those who are not using steamers how are you steaming and what does it really benefit?
> And how many times do u Steam?



I've used Samantha's turbie twist method once and I loved it!  Its in the other Challenge thread.


----------



## bmoretiger (May 3, 2008)

Quick question, will one of those microwave steam caps do the job? 

TIA


----------



## nichelle02 (May 3, 2008)

spoogeywoogey said:


> I steam my hair every month when i go to the hairdresser. For the past few months started covering my hair with a net and not a plastic cap. Makes a big difference to me in how my hair feels afterwards.
> What does this challenge consist of? Also why can't a person steam her hair more than once per month?


 

During the very cold winter months, I steamed once per week. Usually, I have terrible breakage because I just can't seem to keep my hair moisturized in the winter. I was experiencing that period of breakage, so I bought a steamer a few months ago. Once a week worked beautifully for me. Now that it is warmer and there is moisture in the air, I'm steaming 'as needed'. Every 2 weeks is the norm for now.


----------



## hopeful (May 8, 2008)

bumping...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 10, 2008)

SunnyDelight said:


> I've done the steam treatment while in braids and my NG felt awesome.
> 
> I've taken the braids down and have a question now -
> 
> I'm doing the towel method - don't have a steamer YET  - but I want to know, when the first towel comes out of the microwave, it is too hot to go directly on the hair?  I loved the heat/steam while in braids but I'm just concerened about that heat on my own hair?  TIA



Try covering your hair with a plastic cap first. Then put your towel in the microwave and wrap the towel around your head. Cover that towel with another plastic cap.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2008)

MTG, mayo and eggs. How is that for one? Would you try it?


----------



## cieramichele (May 11, 2008)

Which works more effectively, cap first or towel first?


----------



## Carolina18 (May 11, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> MTG, mayo and eggs. How is that for one? Would you try it?



As a deep conditioner for steaming? I think the eggs might cook and get stuck in your hair. I would leave them out, or perhaps only use the yolks. I think the mayo sufficiently incorporates the benefits of the eggs without the 'cooking' problem.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 11, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Try covering your hair with a plastic cap first. Then put your towel in the microwave and wrap the towel around your head. Cover that towel with another plastic cap.


 
How long should the towel be left in the microwave?


----------



## *fabulosity* (May 11, 2008)

I just bought one from that hair only site. I said that's the last thing that I'm buying (pray for me yall)...hopefully I'll get some success.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (May 11, 2008)

Blessed_Angel said:


> How long should the towel be left in the microwave?




Put the cap on first. Heat the towel in the microwave for at least 3 minutes. USE PLASTIC GLOVES SO THAT YOU DON'T BURN YOUR HANDS!! Wrap towel around the plastic cap. Then, cover the towel with another plastic cap to lock in steam.


----------



## **WonderWoman** (May 13, 2008)

*I've been steaming here in Nigeria for the past few weeks. I love how shiny and soft my hair is.*

*I mix Motions Protein Reconstructor with Motions Moisture Plus and steam for 30mins. Rinse out with cool water. Awesome! Shiny & strong.*


----------



## oooop2 (May 13, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Put the cap on first. Heat the towel in the microwave for at least 3 minutes. USE PLASTIC GLOVES SO THAT YOU DON'T BURN YOUR HANDS!! Wrap towel around the plastic cap. *Then, cover the towel with another plastic cap to lock in steam*.


 
Then what??...Do you repeat the process once the towels starts to cool?  How long are you steaming for?  What do you do to your hair after you are done steaming it this way?

TIA


----------



## oooop2 (May 13, 2008)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *I've been steaming here in Nigeria for the past few weeks. I love how shiny and soft my hair is.*
> 
> *I mix Motions Protein Reconstructor with Motions Moisture Plus and steam for 30mins. Rinse out with cool water. Awesome! Shiny & strong.*


 
What do you do after your rinse??  Do you apply oils/blow-dry/air-dry/etc?


----------



## **WonderWoman** (May 13, 2008)

*What I love about steaming is how detangled and soft your hair becomes. These ladies ain't lieing about their results. In the past, I'd have to load up concotions to get shiny + soft + strong hair. But steaming with Protein & Moisturize did all that for me. So, all I did was add a quarter size of leave-in and then rollerset to sit under a dryer.

The great thing about being here is that I can get people in the salon to do anything for me & it's dirt cheap! PLUS, I tell them exactly what product to use, what comb, what temperature of water...EVEN HAVE 'EM MASSAGE MY SCALP!!!  The best part is I GET NO LIP FROM 'EM. I walk out of the salon with a huge grin on my face and come back in a few days for another wash and massage....*


----------



## 4mia (May 13, 2008)

oooop2 said:


> What do you do after your rinse?? Do you apply oils/blow-dry/air-dry/etc?


 
since steaming i had to switch from a creamy moisture to a spray, because my hair really didnt need a moisturizer? 

then i clip up and air dry, or while its clipped up if its time for bed ill blow dry on low detting so im not going to bed with a soaked head. the rest will airdry overnight. this week i didnt flar iron because im loving the texture and i have been working out so im doing updo's

i also agree i havent used a comb to detangle at all the tangles just melt away during rinsing, when i do a moisturizing steam tx or a protein( i do the protien on dry hair spritz with water and protein condish on it.) then i co wash.
I do the moisture steam tx after i poo.

I even do the saran wrap tx if i need it mid week(sometimes i do not use the rollers).


----------



## Lucky's Mom (May 15, 2008)

Glad to hear this is working for so many.......


----------



## frizzy (Sep 10, 2008)

I love steaming.  I steamed tonite after I took out my braids. 

OT-Samantha, how are you doing with the Nigerian hair braiding method (3-strand)?  I suck...


----------



## georgia80 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am natural and steaming has improves the shine,  less tangles, texture of my hair, almost no breaking, or shedding hair.  On the occasions when I flat iron my hair , it dosen't  get poofy after flat ironing and it stays straight much much longer even in humidity. I have fallen in love with my steamer.  The more I steam it like my hair texture has changed.  It's looks so smooth healthy,  moisturized. so many benefits I can't name them all.  All I can say regular steaming has upped my hair game!


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Sep 11, 2008)

frizzy said:


> I love steaming. I steamed tonite after I took out my braids.
> 
> OT-Samantha, how are you doing with the Nigerian hair braiding method (3-strand)? I suck...


 


HI! I am not on here much - too much studying..But - I will post pics of my results. Has not been too bad.


----------



## sunshinne368 (Sep 20, 2008)

Ms.Honey said:


> Before I started Kanye's New workout plan I had to....Oops sorry wrong testimonial
> My style lasts much longer, I get a lot less shrinkage and it's a lot more moisturize. I can really see a difference. My hair feels softer and more manageable. I use my fabric/clothes steamer.


 

How do you do this?


----------



## SUPER SWEET (Apr 15, 2009)

I love the @ home turbie steam method... Im in! My hair is sooooooo soft. I think I will just purchase the big one now.


----------



## locabouthair (Apr 15, 2009)

I REALLY want to try a steamer. I used to use it in the past but I was 12 and wasnt paying any attention to my hair back then. 

The salon I go to has one but it's broken. I tried the at home one but All the towels and bags made my head hurt and I couldnt even sit under the dryer with it. It was too heavy.

I wouldnt mind buying one but I dont want to spend that much and I dont like the results. Plus Im horrible at styling my own hair.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 15, 2009)

spoogeywoogey said:


> I steam my hair every month when i go to the hairdresser. For the past few months started covering my hair with a net and not a plastic cap. Makes a big difference to me in how my hair feels afterwards.
> What does this challenge consist of? Also why can't a person steam her hair more than once per month?



I think this is just another one of those myths.  I've been steaming my hair twice a week consistently for the last 3/4 months with no problems at all; no split ends and no breakage.  My hair thrives on it...



4mia said:


> since steaming i had to switch from a creamy moisture to a spray, because my hair really didnt need a moisturizer?
> 
> then i clip up and air dry, or while its clipped up if its time for bed ill blow dry on low detting so im not going to bed with a soaked head. the rest will airdry overnight. this week i didnt flar iron because im loving the texture and i have been working out so im doing updo's
> 
> ...




Oh yes, that's the beauty of steaming.  Once the treatment has finished there is no need to detangle.  My tangles would just disappear under a jet of water at 4.5 months post! 

I'm definitely in, if relaxed heads are included also!


----------



## RieB81 (Apr 15, 2009)

I want to join. I started steaming last year and loved it but then stopped. Now I want to get back into it.


----------



## ladytee2 (Apr 15, 2009)

Last weekend I prepooed with coconut milk and lime.  Then I mixed up adw425's recipe with conditioner, yogurt, avj, evco, honey, molasses - I through the kitchen sink in there and then I sat under my soft bonnet with the home grown steam treatment. My hair was like butter baby.  My sister even commented on the shine and my curls were popping.  This combo is definitely a staple.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 15, 2009)

I just LOVE steam treatments! I even posted/raved about it on my blog. I had heard about them, and was thinking about investing in one. Once I got my pregnant, my hair became unmanageable. I really, I mean really had two types of hair in my head, pregnancy hair and relaxed hair. (ya'll pregnant women know what I am talking about.) With my last pregnancies, I had major breaking and shedding from trying to compete with the two, and would end up trying to go natural and then give up on that. And just end up cutting off a lot of hair. So this time I became desperate and went ahead and bought the steamer. One of the greatest investments I have made. My new growth is soft, and smooth, and always very moisturized, which was a problem before. It really makes a difference in how my hair takes in moisture. With this shedding and breakage is at a stand still as well.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

I just used my Steamer for the 1st time today. Loooovvee It.  I think this might be 'the cure' -- Would love to be included in a challenge, since I will be adding this method into my weekly DC Rotation.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 8, 2009)

I just took out my braids last night.  I am going to henna in a min then do a steam treatment.  My 35 week post relaxer hair is killing me and I am hoping the steam treatment will help.  Wish me luck!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I just took out my braids last night. I am going to henna in a min then do a steam treatment. My 35 week post relaxer hair is killing me and I am hoping the steam treatment will help. Wish me luck!


 
Good Luck!  You can do it.  What Conditioner are you planning to use?  I noticed detangling was a breeze with the steamer especially if you have alot of NG.  And it just improved the overall DC experience.  On top of that, It makes the Most out of the Performance of your Conditioner.  Keep Me Posted on How it Goes.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 8, 2009)

I am either going to use the S factor from TIGI (really thick and I love it) or my WEN fig.  I sitting here with Henna on my head trying to figure it out.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 8, 2009)

SouthernStunner said:


> I am either going to use the S factor from TIGI (really thick and I love it) or my WEN fig. I sitting here with Henna on my head trying to figure it out.


 
Sounds like fun!  Both Sound Good.  Are you steaming in the Henna Too?  I haven't tried it, but I've read alot of other ladies do.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (May 8, 2009)

I am in love with my steamer.  I caress it and kiss it and everything.  

I had to cut back making love to it because it was making my hair too soft.  So now we make love biweekly.


----------



## SouthernStunner (May 8, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Sounds like fun! Both Sound Good. Are you steaming in the Henna Too? I haven't tried it, but I've read alot of other ladies do.


 

No I am not steaming the Henna I am afraid it will drip down my face.  I just put a plastic cap on and clean house for about 4 hrs the rinse.  LOL  my house is that dirty I just split cleaning and on LHCF.


----------



## swalker31 (May 8, 2009)

Hey Lucky's Mom,
I"m so game for this challenge.  Please keep us updated.  Thanks


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

Bumpity-Bump-Bump....



Did I miss the challenge? Maybe it started in another thread?

 I ordered my steamer this week and can't wait for it to arrive. I got tired of having to re-heat the towel in the turbie steam treatment. I want to be in too!


----------



## Lovie (Jun 3, 2009)

By the way, this is a pretty good thread on another forum that talks about the benefits of steam treatments. 

http://www.askmehelpdesk.com/hair-care/hair-steam-194843.html


----------



## Lovie (Jun 4, 2009)

C'Mon Gals, I need some tips before my steamer gets here!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 14, 2009)

Have you got your steamer now Lovie?


----------



## N.P.R. Addict (Jun 14, 2009)

I missed this thread.  I'm with Lovie!  I would like some tips too!


----------



## Lovie (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, it finally came. BROKEN. Sigh. I tried all these things to get it to work, but I think its just a faulty piece.

I still steamed with it though...it took FOREVER because the steam was more like condensation...but afterwards, my hair hung with the beautiful weight of water. I used to steam when I was a member of a different fitness club, but since I changed facilities I hadn't had the option.

I re-sent it back to the manufacturer, should receive my replacement any day now.
I hope it works.
Its so worth the money.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 16, 2009)

Oh what a shame!   I hope you get your replacement soon. 


What sort of tips did you guys need.  Happy to help if I can!!


----------



## Lovie (Jun 17, 2009)

I was just wondering the order that people steamed in. When I did it, I did 

- Conditioner on dry hair
- Steam 45+ minutes (took FOREVER to get going, I had to drape a towel to trap in more steam!)
- Stop steamer, let cuticles close for 15 min
- Shower, rinse & finish w/ detangler

Do you wash then steam, or steam then wash, and have you tried steaming w/ oil for cosmetic or sealing purposes? I assume I would mostly steam with conditioners, I have tons to get through. Also, ever though of adding extracts to the water (e.g. peppermint oil or orange oil) for scalp stimulation?

Replacement steamer still isn't here.


----------



## LushLox (Jun 17, 2009)

My normal routine is shampoo, steam with moisture conditioner, rinse, use PC then do a final rinse with very cold water to close the cuticle.

The steamer is also excellent for protein treatments, which I would then follow up with a moisturising conditioner and repeat the same process as above.

You can use oils, I haven't done for a while but oils work really well with the steam and subsequently is a very good treatment for the hair.  I wish I could actually get myself motivated to work through all the oils I have - they're just sitting there at the moment. 

I'm not sure about adding oil to the water, I suppose a couple of drops wouldn't hurt, but I would be a bit worried about that as you're only supposed to use pure water - you don't want to damage your base unit.  I do occasionally add drops of peppermint oil straight to my conditioner which is just as effective or even more so imo.  It feels beautiful under the steamer  Again I need to do it more often.

You'll soon find lots of different ways to benefit from it!


----------



## Lovie (Jun 17, 2009)

Good point there. I definitely don't want to damage my base unit, so I think I will err on the side of caution by adding peppermint to my products instead of the water. As always, appreciate the tips! 

I think next steam will probably try your Protein & Moisture steam routine... Thanks!


----------



## Pandora1975 (Jun 17, 2009)

Still looking for instructions on the clothes steamer method. I actually have one of those, and would love to try it tonight since its wash night. I'll figure something out I guess... but I'm lazy.

Its kind of a blah day around here. Can you tell?


----------



## Lovie (Jun 23, 2009)

I have heard of the "clothes steamer method", but never really seen it described. I am also curious to know how one does that without the steam getting too hot for their scalp.


----------



## january noir (Jun 23, 2009)

yodie said:


> Count me in.  I'm getting ready to order a steamer.
> 
> Anyone have a tabletop steamer that you absolutely love?



I have a tabletop and a stand steamer.  Both are great.


----------



## toyas08 (Jun 23, 2009)

How do you steam your hair?????


----------



## january noir (Jun 24, 2009)

Lovie said:


> Yes, it finally came. BROKEN. Sigh. I tried all these things to get it to work, but I think its just a faulty piece.
> 
> I still steamed with it though...it took FOREVER because the steam was more like condensation...but afterwards, my hair hung with the beautiful weight of water. I used to steam when I was a member of a different fitness club, but since I changed facilities I hadn't had the option.
> 
> ...



When I got my steamer, it worked once then the unit burned out.  The company sent me a replacement and I sent the broken one back.  

Most of the steamers that cost $120 - $200 are cheaply made in China and it's a crap shoot to get one that works properly.  The really good steamers cost up to the thousands.


----------



## quasimodi (Jul 14, 2009)

Ohhhh.  I want a steamer!  

The harsh Cleveland winters kill my hair!
I need something to keep it moisturized!


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jul 14, 2009)

MissAlyssa said:


> *I think steaming is great for our hair.  Our hair arose in a climate that was much more humid than this dry place I find myself in now.  Ever notice how black people have to lotion their skin or it gets ashy and dry? A good friend of the family was telling me how when she first moved from the Caribbean to Canada she literally felt her skin dry and tighten up. Black skin loses moisture faster than white skin. It's also more sensitive to SLS (check the back of your shampoo bottle).  Our hair is similar.  It was adapted for a more humid environment.  Our hair is naturally dry, not because dry is necessarily great, but because the moisture was coming from external sources. *
> 
> *Until I can follow the humidty back "home", I'll be steaming my hair to sucess.  I'm wearing a shrunken fro right now.  I'll be steaming either tomorrow or Friday after the gym *
> 
> *Lys*



YES when i first went to Jamaica (after 18 years in England) within an hour of touch down my relaxed hair had reverted into an afro because it was so steamy...i loved it. I have a steamer and see it as a treat to sit back for 20 mins and feel my scalp open up. yummy


----------



## Melissa-jane (Jul 14, 2009)

Dayjoy said:


> Yes!!  Please tell about the tabletops!









This is the one I have it was about 100 pounds. You can get it in the states, its ionic.

http://public.fotki.com/Melissa-jane/products-and-tools/314dnoxmuslsl500aa259.html


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey Ladies,

I plan to get braids in August, and wear until the end of year.

*Any advice on how I can incorporate steaming (which I love) into my braid regimen?*

I'm "thinking" that steaming could help me make sure that my "real" hair stays moisturized while in the extension braids.

Has any body done this? 

Any do or don't to consider?

TIA, CurliD


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ladies,  hope you’re well, I wondered if you could kindly  give me your thoughts on the below, I’ve recently purchased a Aphrodite 03 Ionic Hair & Face tabletop Steamer and wondered if it would be ok to mix AO HSR with pure honey (will heat the honey a little) and use it for a deep conditioning stream treatment? If anyone has used this mix whilst steaming  I would be very grateful if you could let me know your results.
Thanks very much


----------



## MagnoliaBelle (Aug 9, 2009)

I added honey and olive oil to my Yes to Carrots Mask and used steam with no problem.  The results were great as usual!


----------



## isabella09 (Aug 9, 2009)

MagnoliaBelle said:


> I added honey and olive oil to my Yes to Carrots Mask and used steam with no problem. The results were great as usual!


That's great, thank you very much


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 9, 2009)

CurliDiva said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> I plan to get braids in August, and wear until the end of year.
> 
> ...


 

I am in braids and I steam at least once a week.  I do it as if the braids are my hair.  When I took out my last set my hair was very soft, moisturized and better to handle.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm steaming now under my stand up steamer. I love it! It infuses moisture into my hair and helps to keep in moisturized. Nothing like it! A salon I used to go to charged 10 bucks per steam treatment. I bought this stand up one on ebay for 100.00. It has MORE than paid for itself!


----------



## HauteHairGurl (Aug 9, 2009)

Is the challenge still on? PAGING LUCKY'S MOM!!!! I'm looking for an inexpensive one, all the $80 ones are discontinued


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 10, 2009)

YESSSSS!!  My salons r us steamer came today!!  
I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to throw up.

Anyway, now I have to decipher these assembly instructions and, hopefully, by tomorrow, I can have my very first steam.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 10, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> YESSSSS!! My salons r us steamer came today!!
> I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to throw up.
> 
> Anyway, now I have to decipher these assembly instructions and, hopefully, by tomorrow, I can have my very first steam.


 
GREAT ! Congrats Girlie!  So.....What will you be steaming with???


----------



## Austro-Afrikana (Aug 10, 2009)

My SO bought me a steamer about almost a month ago. The table top aphrodite, same as isabella. I've been using it every week. It scared me the first time. I thought there was something wrong with it lol.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been steaming and my hair still feels dry and rough after I wash it. I dont know what's the problem.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 10, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> GREAT ! Congrats Girlie! So.....What will you be steaming with???


 
Well, I thought I'd rub my mixture of emu, rosemary, tea tree, peppermint, and thyme oil into my scalp.  Trying to keep the scalp happy and stimulated.  

Then, for my hair, I was thinking a mixture of Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango (hair likes with the heating cap, I can only dream about what it will be like w/ the steamer!!!), honey, coconut oil infused with horsetail, nettle, rosemary, and sage.   

I've already assembled the steamer.  It wasn't bad at all.  
Only one problem.  The plastic stopper on the water drainage pipe has a tear in it, so I'm going to go to Home Depot tomorrow morning and get a replacement...something similar so that I can steam tomorrow evening without worrying about water dripping everywhere.

I did plug up the hole where the drainage pipe was, just so that I could make sure that the steamer worked.  Boy, does it ever!!  That steam was kickin' out of that baby like nobody's business.  

I'm sooooooo EXCITED!!!!


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 10, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I've been steaming and my hair still feels dry and rough after I wash it. I dont know what's the problem.


 
Well, that sounds most unusual, particularly based on all the information I've read about steamers.


Could you have product build up on your hair?  When is the last time that you clarified?

Also, what kind of shampoo do you use?  If it has sulfates in it, that might be contributing to your hair's dryness.

Also, does your hair feel dry all over or is it just the ends?  Maybe a trim or a light dusting is in order.

I hope you find out what's causing the dryness soon.  It's a shame to have a steamer and not be able to reap the full benefits of it.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 10, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Well, that sounds most unusual, particularly based on all the information I've read about steamers.
> 
> 
> Could you have product build up on your hair?  When is the last time that you clarified?
> ...



I clarified maybe 3 weeks ago.

I used cream of nature shampoo. No sulfates.

My hair feels dry all over. From root to tip it's a crunchy dry mess.

Every time I wash my hair it feels so dry. DC doesnt do anything for me.

Thanks for helping.


----------



## quasimodi (Aug 10, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I clarified maybe 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I used cream of nature shampoo. No sulfates.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmmmm.  What about porosity?  Have you done a porosity test?


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 10, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Hmmmmm.  What about porosity?  Have you done a porosity test?



I did one a year ago it floated the whole time. I'll do one again.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

Loca:  Have you ever thought about "switching" to Co-Washing for a Time and maybe doing the Shampooing once a month, until you get your _dryness_ issues in check?

I know weekly Co-washing is working wonderfully for me. I have a tendency to have dry hair/scalp.  And....I was one of those individuals that woulda' never thought I could live w/o Shampoo. 

But I soon discovered, I don't really need a lot of 'Poo and can reserve that specifically for when my hair really feels the need for it and/or if I need to Clarify.

Are you using PC as a Final Rinse to restore your cuticle to it's proper balance after using Steam.  As you can tell from steaming, your cuticle is lifted/raised.  So, the PC would close it and lock the moisture that you just "steamed" to stay in your hair.  

I hope you are closing the cuticle after steaming.  If not using PC, at the very least, by rinsing in cool water?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I've been steaming and *my hair still feels dry and rough after I wash it.* I dont know what's the problem.


 
Oh Yeah....why are you washing after steaming? Wouldn't you wash & then steam?

Are you steaming your Pre-Poo or something?


----------



## Lovie (Aug 11, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I did one a year ago it floated the whole time. I'll do one again.



I agree that it sounds like a porosity problem. Sounds like a sponge with holes, soaked wet with steam, then dried right back to the starting place. 

If clarifying doesnt help, you can also treat overly porous hair with a "restructuring" treatment (collagen, silk, keratin, etc.). 

Also, seal your moisture in after you deep condition with an oil (or a serium) that "coat" your strand. It will create a film on your hair - locking in that moisture from steaming, and blocking out ability for it to dry out so quickly.

Remember if you seal, you will need to clarify also before the next DC (unless you use something like olive oil or jojoba oil).

Co-washing is great too, esp. if you dont use products on your hair that build up.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 11, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> YESSSSS!!  My salons r us steamer came today!!
> I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to throw up.
> 
> Anyway, now I have to decipher these assembly instructions and, hopefully, by tomorrow, I can have my very first steam.



CONGRATS.
RE: Your siggy - you really DO look happy. Must be cause of the steamer.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 11, 2009)

Austro-Afrikana said:


> My SO bought me a steamer about almost a month ago. The table top aphrodite, same as isabella. I've been using it every week. It scared me the first time. I thought there was something wrong with it lol.



Your SO - he is a good man.


----------



## locabouthair (Aug 11, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Oh Yeah....why are you washing after steaming? Wouldn't you wash & then steam?
> 
> Are you steaming your Pre-Poo or something?



No I dont wash after I steam. I meant everytime I wash my hair it comes out dry.



Lovie said:


> I agree that it sounds like a porosity problem. Sounds like a sponge with holes, soaked wet with steam, then dried right back to the starting place.
> 
> If clarifying doesnt help, you can also treat overly porous hair with a "restructuring" treatment (collagen, silk, keratin, etc.).
> 
> ...



Yeah I thought it might be a porosity issue also so I used motions cpr but I didnt seal. Maybe I should pick up some coconut oil?



IDareT'sHair said:


> Loca:  Have you ever thought about "switching" to Co-Washing for a Time and maybe doing the Shampooing once a month, until you get your _dryness_ issues in check?
> 
> I know weekly Co-washing is working wonderfully for me. I have a tendency to have dry hair/scalp.  And....I was one of those individuals that woulda' never thought I could live w/o Shampoo.
> 
> ...



I cowashed before and it enver did anything for me. I used PC before too. No change. I'll try again.

I've been airdrying after I steam. After I wash out the consitioner, the water is really cold. I know thta is supposed to seal the cuticles but I couldnt take the cold water


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 11, 2009)

locabouthair said:


> I cowashed before and it enver did anything for me. I used PC before too. No change. I'll try again.
> 
> I've been airdrying after I steam. After I wash out the consitioner, the water is really cold. I know thta is supposed to seal the cuticles but I couldnt take the cold water


 
Girl, maybe try Co-Washing again.  I airdry too after I Steam. It's probably not as bad/dry as you think.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 11, 2009)

Can someone direct me to a thread on how to steam relaxed hair.
I had one used once on me at a salon, but reading here not clear
on how and when and what the benefits would be.


----------



## Lovie (Aug 12, 2009)

Hot40 said:


> Can someone direct me to a thread on how to steam relaxed hair.
> I had one used once on me at a salon, but reading here not clear
> on how and when and what the benefits would be.




Here are a couple that should get you going..



Home Grown Steam Treatments
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=215663

Steam Rooms & Hair
http://www.hairfinder.com/hair3/steam.htm


----------



## LushLox (Aug 22, 2009)

After being extremely consistent with my steaming practice I saw my stylist after a very long break a couple of days ago, she said my hair was in excellent condition, and absolutely no split ends at all from what she could see.  I put this all down to my steamer!  I will never be parted from it!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Steaming is a Weekly Part of my Overall Regimen.  I usually Steam for about an Hour.  But if I am using a Protein DC and a Moisturizing DC I will Steam 30/30 with both of those.

Last Night I Steamed with Alter Ego Hot Oil Garlic Treatment.  WOW!  Hairgasms galore.  Love that Steamer. 

Never have been disappointed regardless of what DC'ing Treatment I've used.  

It was Definitely a Great Investment.


----------



## LushLox (Aug 22, 2009)

Just recently I've been steaming without the cap and my hair has been fine, no over moisturising horror stories.  I think I'll continue to do it like this, but just ensure I'm on top of my protein game to counteract any overmoisture issues.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 22, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Just recently *I've been steaming without the cap and my hair has been fine, no over moisturising horror stories*. I think I'll continue to do it like this, but just ensure I'm on top of my protein game to counteract any overmoisture issues.


 
I've Never Used a Cap.  I figure I use too much Mega-Tek, Mane 'N Tail and other Protein Enriched Keratin, Wheat, Silk Products on a Daily Basis therefore, I need ALL the Moisture I can get.  

Never had a Problem with Overmoisturization. 

btw:  Your comments from your Stylist were very encouraging.  You really did a good job taking care of your 20+ Weeks Post Relaxed Hair.


----------



## growth2come (Aug 30, 2009)

I bought my table top steamer about 3 weeks ago and I am on my 2nd weekly steam now my hair feels great...all I need now are good receipes for DCs!!! Healthy hair here I come!!


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Sep 26, 2009)

My coworker had 4 steam treatments and her hair is looking so pretty.  

I  just ordered my own steamer, so i can do my own treatments.  

And I'm getting one done tomorrow!! I need to get some help with dryness.


----------



## LoveCraze (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I just used my Steamer for the 1st time today. Loooovvee It. I think this might be 'the cure' -- Would love to be included in a challenge, since I will be adding this method into my weekly DC Rotation.


 
  I'm cosigning here. I too just used my upright steamer for the first time tonight and my hair felt really nice. Now I just need to figure out where I'm going to store it.erplexed
Bring on the challenge!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 26, 2009)

Blessed_Angel said:


> How long should the towel be left in the microwave?



Sorry. I didn't see this question. I think that it should be in the microwave no longer than 3 minutes. Use plastic gloves because towel may be hot.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 26, 2009)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Sorry. I didn't see this question. I think that it should be in the microwave no longer than 3 minutes. Use plastic gloves because towel may be hot.



I leave my turbie twists in for 5 mins.  But be careful because they are VERY hot after 5 mins.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 26, 2009)

I’m soo happy with all the ladies steaming success! I absolutely love my steamer and my hair is on its way to the best condition ever  I shall never be parted from this critical step in my regimen. Happy steaming ladies


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Sep 26, 2009)

isabella09 said:


> I shall never be parted from this critical step in my regimen. Happy steaming ladies


 
Isn't it All That? And More. 

I cannot stress enough: This piece of equipment No Home or PJ Should Be Eva' Be Without It.


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 26, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Isn't it All That? And More.
> 
> *I cannot stress enough: This piece of equipment No Home or PJ Should Be Eva' Be Without It.*


 
 you’re so right, its amazing! Currently I’m transitioning to natural and doing a weekly steam DC has worked like a dream on my hair , buying a steamer has definitely been one of my very best hair investments.


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 27, 2009)

Last night:

NTM Deep Recovery Hair Mask + Steam = Hair Heaven 

I'm eleven weeks post with MN induced growth and I lost not one hair when I rollerset last night.


----------



## balancegoals2009 (Sep 27, 2009)

**WonderWoman** said:


> *What I love about steaming is how detangled and soft your hair becomes. These ladies ain't lieing about their results. In the past, I'd have to load up concotions to get shiny + soft + strong hair. But steaming with Protein & Moisturize did all that for me. So, all I did was add a quarter size of leave-in and then rollerset to sit under a dryer.*
> 
> _*The great thing about being here is that I can get people in the salon to do anything for me & it's dirt cheap! PLUS, I tell them exactly what product to use, what comb, what temperature of water...EVEN HAVE 'EM MASSAGE MY SCALP!!!  The best part is I GET NO LIP FROM 'EM. I walk out of the salon with a huge grin on my face and come back in a few days for another wash and massage....*_


 Luck you < i wish i could come one a once for that treatment Good luck


----------



## GodivaChocolate (Oct 2, 2009)

YAY..I just ordered my steamer..a gift from my hubby..I'm so excited I can't wait until it arrives....!!!!


----------



## Hysi (Oct 2, 2009)

InNeedofHairapy said:


> I had one steam treatment in life, and I had the glossiest, juiciest bounciest curls ever.....I'd love to have that on a regular basis too...
> 
> now that I'm transitioning, I'd like to start steaming again, but have no idea where to get an at home steamer (the one treatment I had was in a salon)
> 
> ...


 
i got mine from **salons r us**


----------



## Hysi (Oct 2, 2009)

quasimodi said:


> Well, I thought I'd rub my mixture of emu, rosemary, tea tree, peppermint, and thyme oil into my scalp. Trying to keep the scalp happy and stimulated.
> 
> Then, for my hair, I was thinking a mixture of Lustrasilk Shea Butter and Mango (hair likes with the heating cap, I can only dream about what it will be like w/ the steamer!!!), honey, coconut oil infused with horsetail, nettle, rosemary, and sage.
> 
> ...


 
hey call cust svc and let them send u a replacement. they have really good cs. good luck!


----------



## Okay (Oct 6, 2009)

which brand do ya'll recommend?


----------



## Okay (Oct 6, 2009)

bumping ..


----------



## Nappy_in_the_City (Oct 6, 2009)

A few questions... can you sit under the steamer with a protein treatment and a DC instead of a hooded dryer? (I ask because I think the instructions for protein says to use a hooded dryer) also... where are you ladies ordering from? I have my eyes on one over at ebay.


----------



## Okay (Oct 6, 2009)

bumpidybumpbump!


----------



## Lovie (Oct 7, 2009)

Nappy_in_the_City said:


> A few questions... can you sit under the steamer with a protein treatment and a DC instead of a hooded dryer? (I ask because I think the instructions for protein says to use a hooded dryer) also... where are you ladies ordering from? I have my eyes on one over at ebay.




I steam weekly, I would do it more if I could. I ordered my stand up steamer from eBay, and it works wonderfully. To get an extra steamy effect, I drape a towel around it so NO steam escapes. Also, you can substitute steaming anywhere you see heat treatments in my opinion. I have used steam to lock in deep conditionioning, moisturizing treatments, protein treatments, glossing treatments, and even color glosses.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Lovie (Oct 7, 2009)

One other tip - 
Steaming opens up hair cuticles so more goodness gets in. So does heat. So does adding water. Hair stretches in all of these environments.

To get the best effect when steaming, I almost always apply DC to dry hair, steam, cuticles are opened with conditioner getting in, then after its done steaming, I wait about 15 min for my cuticles to close. Then I proceed to wash and condition. If I dont do it on dry hair, I wash, condition, apply DC/treatment, then steam, then wait 15 min for cuticles to close, then rinse. With cold water.

Steaming in general is great, I think this has helped my hair stay soft and with a nice sheeny/glossy finish. And my hair is definitely softer. Also, humid environments aren't as bad for me since my hair gets repeated moisture sucked into it anyway.


----------



## goldielocs (Oct 7, 2009)

Alright yall, I am currently in hair heaven.

I don't have a hair steamer, but I do have a clothes steamer so I went online to find out if I could use it for my hair.  This is what I did.

After washing and blotting my hair, I put diluted CD Hair Smoothie and D&L moisturizing condish on my locs- yes dreadlocs- and started steaming.  I put my hair into 4 sections and steamed each section for 5 minutes.  I turned the nozzle away from my face and ran it up and down the length of my locs. I was even able to get to the roots without scalding myself. I repeated this step. So each section was steamed twice.  

After being blown at how soft my hair was and dancing around my bathroom,I rinsed it out with cold water and blotted again.  I then put my hair back in sections and added CD's hair butter.  I steamed again concentrating on my ends for about the same time as I did the first time.  

I can't keep my hands out of my hair.  Living in AZ has wrecked my hair and this is my new treat.

Thanks for the information posted so far.

Quick question- I am not a PJ in the least and am almost out of conditioner.  I just found a jar of Pantene's Deep Condish mask in my cabinet.  It has started to seperate. I know- pitiful. CD is ok, but I need to get a condish that really moisturizes.  We don't have many bss stores over here, but there is a Sephora's.  Could any of you suggest a good condish. Thanks.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 7, 2009)

LANGT said:


> which brand do ya'll recommend?


 
Bought my steamer from here. It's a Pro-1037A.  A nice upright one.

http://salonsrus.com/shopnow//catalog/product_info.php?cPath=43&products_id=89

Got a discount from this thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=388328


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 7, 2009)

goldielocs said:


> Alright yall, I am currently in hair heaven.
> 
> I don't have a hair steamer, but I do have a clothes steamer so I went online to find out if I could use it for my hair. This is what I did.
> 
> ...


 
For over the counter, I absolutely love Olive Oil Replenishing Conditioner. It's the same as the replenishing packs except in comes in a bottle which means I can be as heavy handed as I want. Makes my hair feel reaaaallllllly soft and it has a great smell. Goes great with my steamer.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Just curious, does anyone else notice their scalp itches like crazy after steaming? I'm assuming it's from the increased blood circulation.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2009)

Umm...??? Never had that Problem and I have naturally dry skin/scalp.

Wish I could help.erplexed

May I ask, what do you steam with?  Not that the product would have anything to do with the 'itchies' especially if you used that same product in the past to condition with.

Just Curious....?


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Not sure if this has been asked or not already, but is anybody steaming their protein DCs too?


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 15, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Umm...??? Never had that Problem and I have naturally dry skin/scalp.
> 
> Wish I could help.erplexed
> 
> ...


 

I have steamed twice so far and I used the same products as always. I should mention the itchies only last about 15 mins. As soon as the water hits my hair as I start to rinse.


----------



## flowinlocks (Nov 15, 2009)

Miss AJ said:


> Not sure if this has been asked or not already, but is anybody steaming their protein DCs too?


 

That's what I did the first time with OSR.


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 15, 2009)

@flowinlocks: Oooh good cuz I'm going to steam with the ORS Hair Mayo tonight.  I've only steamed twice and I really need to get back with it cuz my hair feels so much better when I do, I've just been real lazy these last 2 DCing sessions (shower cap then fallin asleep lol).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Nov 15, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Yes, I Have Several Times!

But it seems like I usually, almost always Co-Wash with a Protein Conditioner and then Steam with a Moisturizing Conditioner.

Although, I have a couple of Protein Masks/Masques, like Lamur Bone Marrow, Fekkai Repairative Treatment (and a few other Protein DC Treatments) 

So Yeah, I would definitely steam with those and probably just follow-up with a Conditioning Rinse/Moisture (if needed) as a Quick rinse out, before using my Porosity Control.


----------



## MrsHdrLe (Nov 15, 2009)

I just have noticed the joys of steam.  It's the only thing that has helped my dry hair get into balance.  I even use a Maxiglide for that reason and the Caruso too.


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 15, 2009)

Ohhh ok...I'm sold

I definately want to try this I never steamed before so this will hopefully be a good experience for me. I don't have a steamer but I'll try the turbie method.

Depending on how well it works i'm might consider investing in a steamer.

Question.... it is ok to steam on the day of your relaxer, I want to relax, wash out the relaxer, add aphogee 2min reconstructor, neutralize and then steam my DC ...what do ya'll think?


----------



## n_vizion (Nov 15, 2009)

I've been successfully using my facial steamer on my hair. The results have been pretty amazing.  
I did a video tutorial on how I use it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDfn-cCxWcg


----------



## blacksapphire (Nov 15, 2009)

great vid! cute dog


----------



## Miss AJ (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh, for the ladies who tried the home grown steam treatment and said their head hurt with the turbies on, here is the method I use: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=et17m_A2B0M&feature=response_watch


----------



## FAMUDva (Nov 28, 2009)

I purchased a steamer a couple of weeks ago after going for steam treatments at the salon since September.  I didn't straighten all summer, but started regular flat iron presses at the salon in Sept and they offer hydration for a fee.  The stylist I was going to told me I needed my moisture content to increase and he did hydrations for free for 4 weeks straight.  By week 3, I noticed the difference in how long my press would last without swelling and I was sold.  

Bought mine for under $140 with free shipping and although I've only used it once so far, I plan to use it weekly before I straighten or wear in curly styles.


----------



## ElegantExotic (Jan 9, 2010)

blacksapphire said:


> Ohhh ok...I'm sold
> 
> I definately want to try this I never steamed before so this will hopefully be a good experience for me. I don't have a steamer but I'll try the turbie method.
> 
> ...



Yes, it is ok to steam after a relaxer. I used to do it all the time when I was relaxed, with Affirm 5 in 1 or Affirm Fiberguard Sustenance


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm getting my steamer on Monday! woot! woot!
I'll probably use it the same day. If I do I'll write a review.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jan 18, 2010)

Ms.Honey said:


> Before I started Kanye's New workout plan I had to....Oops sorry wrong testimonial
> My style lasts much longer, *I get a lot less shrinkage* and it's a lot more moisturize. I can really see a difference. My hair feels softer and more manageable. I use my fabric/clothes steamer.



I've only been steaming a week and less shrinkage is something I've noticed off the bat. 



nichelle02 said:


> During the very cold winter months, I steamed once per week. Usually, *I have terrible breakage because I just can't seem to keep my hair moisturized in the winter.* I was experiencing that period of breakage, so I bought a steamer a few months ago. Once a week worked beautifully for me. Now that it is warmer and there is moisture in the air, I'm steaming 'as needed'. Every 2 weeks is the norm for now.



I bought the steamer because my hair dries up way too much in the winter. In December I noticed alot more shedding than normal  but after the first dream steam  I immediately noticed a SIGNIFICANT improvement in shedding. I mean it was crazy how much less I was shedding, the comb was bare. The first time I used the steamer and rinsed out the deep conditioner my hair felt like butter and detangled like a dream.

One last thing I've noticed about steaming is how absolutely therapeutic it is. Wow I could do this all damn day! Don't worry I won't LOL  I absolutely love my steamer. I got mine from Salonsrus.com for $119 (free shipping).


----------



## NJoy (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm planning to order my steamer today.  I'm relaxed.  Is that a problem?  Seems all you natural ladies are in steam heaven.  What about us relaxed chicks. I'm assuming the steamed conditioning will be just as beneficial.  True?  Hurry!!  I'm ready to order and want to join this challenge (if and when this officially becomes one, that is).

Waiting with wallet in hand.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 19, 2010)

I love steam treatments!!! Purchasing a steamer last year was one of the BEST things I could have done. My natural hair retains moisture, shines and responds well to my products because of steam treatments.

I never plan on going back to regular DC under my hooded dryer


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

So I guess it has been proved that this was not just a bandwagon then.  Have been steaming for years.  I think its impt for black hair as our hair can get quite dry in northern climes.  Steaming just replicates that Humidity and puts your hair back in the position it should be in.  I think this is prob one of the single most impt things you can do for your hair.


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm planning to order my steamer today.  I'm relaxed.  Is that a problem?  Seems all you natural ladies are in steam heaven.  What about us relaxed chicks. I'm assuming the steamed conditioning will be just as beneficial.  True?  Hurry!!  I'm ready to order and want to join this challenge (if and when this officially becomes one, that is).
> 
> Waiting with wallet in hand.




Steaming is GREAT for relaxed hair esp if you stretch your relaxers.  You could prob get away with steaming once every 2 weeks until weeks 6 - 8 and then up it to once a week there after to control NG.

Good luck I am sure you will love it.

ETA:  I defo think this should become a challenge - i can be a take/ spin-off on the DDDC ...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 19, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I'm planning to order my steamer today. I'm relaxed. Is that a problem? Seems all you natural ladies are in steam heaven. What about us relaxed chicks. I'm assuming the steamed conditioning will be just as beneficial. True? Hurry!! I'm ready to order and want to join this challenge (if and when this officially becomes one, that is).
> 
> Waiting with wallet in hand.


 
I Steam and I'm Relaxed.  Sometimes Weekly and Sometimes I alternate with my Mastex Heat Cap.

Very Great for Managing NG, Detangling and Keeping Moisture Levels Up/Balanced (especially when doing Protein Treatments).


----------



## NJoy (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm on it! (Cha-ching!)


----------



## ladychoong (Jan 19, 2010)

I steamed my hair this afternoon with my A.O GPB/castor oil and closed my cuticles with the PC conditioner.....can i say WOW! and i was only underneath for 10-15 minutes. My hair shrunk my coils popped, a breeze to detangle, finally managed to get all shed hairs out and my hair feels so different i just love it.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 19, 2010)

Glad folks are having some good results!


----------



## nychaelasymone (Feb 4, 2010)

can someone tell me how they use their clothes steamer on their hair?  I have a professional clothes steamer at home and would love to put it to good use on my newly natural locks


----------



## atrinibeauty (Feb 27, 2010)

I love my new steamer  Best thing since sliced bread lol!!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 27, 2010)

atrinibeauty said:


> I love my new steamer  Best thing since sliced bread lol!!


 
*I totally agree...it's soothing being under the hood and my hair loves the conditioner treatment! I'll be digging out those conditioners I did not like to see if the steamer helps improve the performance.*


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 27, 2010)

Does anyone steam with extensions in their hair?   I'm planning on getting some kinky twists in about a month.


----------



## Lovie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi, I have not ever steamed with extensions. However, I would be nervous to do this. When I steam, my hair hangs with the water weight. Over time, as it dries and loses moisture (from natural elements) it shrinks back up. I imagine the the process of steaming stretching and shrinking with extensions may create matting or knotting that will cause trouble later when it is time to take extensions out. If that happens, you could risk a lot of hair loss. 

Again, just a humble opinion as I have never tried it or seen it -- but my recommendation would be to steam prior to and after removing extensions. 

If someone has experience with this I would be interested in hearing their thoughts too, out of curiousity.


----------



## mush211 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm down. I just started steaming but I love it


----------



## Ms_CoCo37 (Jun 2, 2010)

Marking my spot to come back later!


----------



## Hypnotic_LT (Jun 2, 2010)

I saw this online and wondered if any ladies had tried it???

   1.
      Step 1

      Saturate your hair with a moisturizing conditioner and/or natural organic oils like extra virgin olive oil or virgin coconut oil and place a plastic cap on your head.
   2.
      Step 2

      Place a Turban towel in a bowl of water and microwave it until hot.
      (You may also substitute this step by placing a pot of water over heat until hot, then place the towel in the water and allow to sit for 2minutes.)
   3.
      Step 3

      Put on a pair of thick gloves so you can dip your hands into the hot water to get the towel and to wring it out.
   4.
      Step 4

      Remove the plastic cap and immediately put the Turban Towel around your head followed by putting the plastic cap back on.
      (To create a more intense steam treatment, you can place another turban towel or small towel into the hot water, wring it out, and wrap it around the plastic cap, followed by another plastic cap.)If you feel the plastic caps are not tight enough, wrap a satin cap or scarf around your head to lock in the heat.
   5.
      Step 5

      Sit under a hooded dryer for 20-30 minutes.
   6.
      Step 6

      Finally you can remove the caps and turban towels. Your freshly steamed hair will feel warm and soft.
      Its very important that you rinse your hair with the coolest water you can stand after this steam treatment to close the hair cuticle and to lock in all of the moisture.


----------



## slangups (Jun 2, 2010)

Have you all no shame???  You have as a group, turned my usual conservative, hair care thrifty self into a total PJ.  Please ladies, before you tempt those of us with no willpower to  purchase objects with heat generating properties consider that some of  us are past, past 40 and....past 50. We have hormone issues, and some of us live in the south- so have  mercy.   Now just answer this-which of you (preferably more than one so you can do it in shifts) is going to come and fan me when the steamer I'm sure to buy sets off a round of hot flashes??? I will post a sign up sheet.


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 3, 2010)

slangups said:


> Have you all no shame???  You have as a group, turned my usual conservative, hair care thrifty self into a total PJ.  Please ladies, before you tempt those of us with no willpower to  purchase objects with heat generating properties consider that some of  us are past, past 40 and....past 50. We have hormone issues, and some of us live in the south- so have  mercy.   Now just answer this-which of you (preferably more than one so you can do it in shifts) is going to come and fan me when the steamer I'm sure to buy sets off a round of hot flashes??? I will post a sign up sheet.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jun 10, 2010)

slangups said:


> Have you all no shame??? You have as a group, turned my usual conservative, hair care thrifty self into a total PJ. Please ladies, before you tempt those of us with no willpower to purchase objects with heat generating properties consider *that some of us are past, past 40 and....past 50*. We have hormone issues, and some of us live in the south- so have mercy. Now just answer this-*which of you (preferably more than one so you can do it in shifts) is going to come and fan me when the steamer I'm sure to buy sets off a round of hot flashes???* I will post a sign up sheet.


That's why I'm doing my henna treatment in 20-minute increments. Although the steamer can steam for an hour, I know I wouldn't be able to stand sitting under it for an hour.....Whew!! All of that heat and my hubby will kill me if I turned the AC to 65 degrees!


----------



## BeaLady (Jun 10, 2010)

I just got my steamer last week.  I used it last Sunday.  I could only stay under for 5min increments.  The crown of my hair felt like it was on fire. I was thinking I had the hood down too low.  I kept opening the vents.  Also, the alarm went off after 15 mins.  I was going to call the company and find out what I was doing wrong.

My hair is APL so my ends were hanging out.  Do you all tie your hair to make sure it all gets under the hood?


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jun 10, 2010)

Hypnotic_LT said:


> I saw this online and wondered if any ladies had tried it???
> 
> 1.
> Step 1
> ...



This is the home grown steam treatment.  This is what I use.  I always use turbie twist-plastic cap-turbie twist-plastic cap.  I also sit under the dryer for an hour to make sure as much as that conditioner as possible gets steamed into my hair.


----------



## frizzy (Jun 10, 2010)

BeaLady said:


> I just got my steamer last week.  I used it last Sunday.  I could only stay under for 5min increments.  The crown of my hair felt like it was on fire. I was thinking I had the hood down too low.  I kept opening the vents.  Also, the alarm went off after 15 mins.  I was going to call the company and find out what I was doing wrong.
> 
> *My hair is APL so my ends were hanging out.  Do you all tie your hair to make sure it all gets under the hood*?



My hair is nowhere near APL, but I do put my hair in 2-4 sections and pin it up with a plastic clip.  Don't use metal, it will get very hot and can damage your hair.


----------



## PJaye (Jun 10, 2010)

The main thing that stops me from purchasing a steamer is the fact that I can barely endure sitting under a hooded dryer for longer than 15 minutes (I know I would scream expletives in Chinese if I had to sit under a steamer).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 20, 2010)

Recently Steamed with Curl Junkie Banana Hibiscus Deep Treatment!  WOW! OH WOW!

Steamin' is still the best!


----------



## LushLox (Jun 20, 2010)

BeaLady said:


> I just got my steamer last week.  I used it last Sunday.  I could only stay under for 5min increments.  The crown of my hair felt like it was on fire. I was thinking I had the hood down too low.  I kept opening the vents.  Also, the alarm went off after 15 mins.  I was going to call the company and find out what I was doing wrong.
> *
> My hair is APL so my ends were hanging out.  Do you all tie your hair to make sure it all gets under the hood?*



I just loosely pin my hair up with a hair pin. 

Not sure why your steamer is so hot, can you turn it down to the lower setting?


----------



## Qurlyqt (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm looking to purchase a steamer, been on the fence for at least of couple of years. Now I just need to figure out what kind. I want one that rolls around. I have a tabletop dryer and I'm tired of the limitations on where I can DC.

This is SO funny!


slangups said:


> Have you all no shame??? You have as a group, turned my usual conservative, hair care thrifty self into a total PJ. Please ladies, before you tempt those of us with no willpower to purchase objects with heat generating properties consider that some of us are past, past 40 and....past 50. We have hormone issues, and some of us live in the south- so have mercy. Now just answer this-which of you (preferably more than one so you can do it in shifts) is going to come and fan me when the steamer I'm sure to buy sets off a round of hot flashes??? I will post a sign up sheet.


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to get a steamer asap! But Im prioritizing first my standing dryer then steamer. Hopefully I'll have this by winter time. In the colder months I wanna retain as much moisture as my hair can handle.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 1, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> I want to get a steamer asap! But Im prioritizing first my standing dryer then steamer. Hopefully I'll have this by winter time. In the colder months I wanna retain as much moisture as my hair can handle.


 
It's been By Far, the Best Investment I've made for the Overall Health of My Hair


----------



## frizzy (Jul 1, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> I want to get a steamer asap! But Im prioritizing *first my standing dryer then steamer*. Hopefully I'll have this by winter time. In the colder months I wanna retain as much moisture as my hair can handle.



_*No, you've your priorities mixed up!!*_   The steamer will be more beneficial to your hair than the dryer.  Plus it's Summer, get that steamer first!    *_seriously_*


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 1, 2010)

frizzy said:


> _*No, you've your priorities mixed up!!*_   The steamer will be more beneficial to your hair than the dryer.  Plus it's Summer, get that steamer first!    *_seriously_*


well how im gonna dry my hair? that table top is gettin on my nerves!


----------



## frizzy (Jul 1, 2010)

Keep using that tabletop, you'll thank me later.


----------



## lovelexi (Jul 1, 2010)

frizzy said:


> Keep using that tabletop, you'll thank me later.



ohhhkayyy


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 2, 2010)

Are people steaming with plastic caps?  I thought the point of the steamer was to do it with no plastic between the hair and the steam?


----------



## BeaLady (Jul 2, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> I just loosely pin my hair up with a hair pin.
> 
> Not sure why your steamer is so hot, can you turn it down to the lower setting?



I cant adjust my settings.  I think I might have had the hood down too low.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Jul 2, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Are people steaming with plastic caps? I thought the point of the steamer was to do it with no plastic between the hair and the steam?


I know there was another thread about whether to use or not to use a plastic cap.....But I don't use a cap. It doesn't make sense to me. I'm natural, my hair is about 4" long and I steam 2 or 3 times a week. My scalp or hair doesn't suffer. I get great, moisturizing results.

Steam without the cap.....You'll get better results from direct steam.


----------



## starfish (Jul 2, 2010)

I will start steaming sometime this month as I just pre-ordered a table top steamer at http://www.behuetiful.com/store/index.php?ccUser=8ab407d0d3512fc7b200e6ae12b77b50.  I wanted an upright steamer but I have a Pibbs and I have no place to store both.  I can't wait!


----------



## SherryLove (Jul 2, 2010)

I steam with a plastic cap, and I still feel the steam heat massaging and opening up my scalp...and my hair is much softer... if folks can use a plastic cap with dry heat and still receive good results, then they can use it with steam heat and receive good results as well....


----------



## silenttullip (Jul 3, 2010)

smh now look lol if steam treatments helped with the growth pictured in your siggy I'm going to have to stop fighting it and jump on this wagon FOR REAL I love your HAIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRR



bign__17 said:


> I've given my testimony on one of the other threads', and I am so lovin how my hair is doing, and I'm going to definitely continue to do them on a regular basis.  If this does become a challenge please count me in.


----------



## Avaya (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone steam their hair while in braids?


----------



## january noir (Jul 30, 2010)

naturalmanenyc said:


> Are people steaming with plastic caps?  I thought the point of the steamer was to do it with no plastic between the hair and the steam?




Some people do, but most don't.  I don't.


----------



## fabbodbobbi (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi!!!

  I tried the steam towel wrap! My hair loved it!!!! Seriously the results was something I did not expect. After I rinsed out the condish...curls were flawless and shiny. Then added the Giovanni leave-in moisturizing condish and seal ends with raw butter. After air dried; I roller set with flex rod (purple). 
All week I rcvd compliments that my hair looked healthy and shiny. 
Im very proud. 
Steam towel wrap DC will be added to my reggie. 

Bobbie


----------



## islanchile (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm doing my first home grown steam treatment tomorrow.  So bumping and subscribing.


----------



## JJamiah (Oct 17, 2010)

People who are having TOO HOT PROBLEMS UNDER THE STEAMER:

Cut on the fan ( I have the long ones looks like a stick) sit it back about 4 feet, Let it rotate not directly on you because it doesn't allow a good Steam, if it rotates you get a great steam and the heat from the steamer for me isn't even noticed


----------



## tomnikids3 (Oct 31, 2010)

Boy where do i start.  First i have to say if it wasnt for this forum i would have never known about steaming so hats off to LCHF for that.  I started steaming a few months ago and the difference is amazing.  I sit for a minimum of 15 minutes with my conditioner and right away i noticed from root to tip my hair feeling more moisturized and soft.  I used to have a problem with very dry ends not matter what i used to do, and now this is not a problem.  I have a steamer at home and when i want to spoil myself i go to the salon where they have a steamer and all i can say is im hooked and will never stop.


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 24, 2011)

Do you all think the steamer contributes to bubble hair?


----------



## afrofaithful (Oct 25, 2011)

BUMP...........


----------



## felic1 (Nov 13, 2011)

you guys are so sweet!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 13, 2011)

afrofaithful, You may get some answers here but there are quite a few steamer challenges and steamer threads where people have posted that you may not get as many responses as you like.

You may just want to search for steaming or check the first 10 pages and of the hair forum and you will find something about steaming and what people are already doing.


----------



## claud-uk (May 12, 2012)

quasimodi said:


> YESSSSS!!  My salons r us steamer came today!!
> I'm so excited I feel like I'm going to throw up.




 OMG That's the funniest thing I've read on these forums  jaysus it's the funniest thing i read in my LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

